# He's peeing everywhere!



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Weegee is a 7.5 month old toy poodle. He is not neutered yet. Lately, he has been having a bit of a problem: he has been peeing in the house. At first it was just if I waited 5-6 hours before letting him out. Then it turned to when he was excited.. Now I'm finding trails of pee. I just found a long trail of pee, so I cleaned it and took him outside. He peed three times outside. Now my brother told me that there is a wet spot on his bed. I know it was Weegee, because not too long ago he was upstairs and I heard a thump when he jumped off the bed. That is WAY too much pee for one dog to go. He was outside(before this) about 3.5 hours ago. He peed them. What the heck is going on?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Have you had him checked for a UTI? Does he strain or have dark urine?

Or, is there a bitch in heat nearby?


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Since today was the first day that I realized he isn't going in the house on purpose, he hasn't been checked for a UTI. We will have it checked ASAP (I'm hoping its as simple as that.) The urine isn't dark and he doesn't appear to be having any problem going (other than that he is going too much/too often). There is no bitch in heat near by that I know of.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Always good to have him checked. That is where I began with my spoo boy who was doing the exact same thing. He seems to well know to go outside....but he sure does love to mark in the house. When my guy marks, it is only a tiny, tiny bit of urine....so, I am sure it is marking behavior. My dog is intact, also. My vet says to neuter him now.....but he is only 4 months old, and I really "want" to wait until he is one year, if I can.

With a toy poodle, at least it issn't a large quantity, but still a pain. Please let us know how the vet check goes.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

It isn't marking because it is quite a bit of urine.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd go ahead and get checked for UTI. My boy recently got over a UTI so I know the drill unfortunately. :/


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

Any medications? Especially prednisone or other steroids? Any excessive drinking/eating?


----------

